# Best Cell Phone Plan



## Cass0918 (Sep 16, 2010)

I just arrived from the US and am looking to purchase a phone with the best plan to call back to the US. Any advice???
Do any phones work better here than others with internet?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Skype!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 

The best plan is to use anything online to talk with friends and family back home.


----------

